# Lady Margaret's Park,Chirk, Nr Wrexhan - Any one been there?



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Intend to stop over at Lady Margaret's Park at Chirk, near Wrexham for six or seven days. Don't really use sites as a base for motoring around the attractions, with two dogs we just like walking around the areas nearby. Can anyone recommend this Caravan Club site. Thanks. L.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello laidback.

Bit of a coincidence but I've just booked a few days there from Sunday. Try the link below there are a few reviews on this site all appear to be good apart from the 24 hour background noise from some sort of wood chip factory.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5244.

Suspect you will get some answers from those who have been there soon.

Regards

bill


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
I've been there twice now. Nice site, not as many hardstandings as I'd like, especially with the rain we've had recently. I'd try to get there early just to make sure. some nice walking along the canal to Llangollen. (take
a small torch though as there is a long walk through a tunnel)
There is a nice Chinese takeaway in the town and a REALLY good Indian restaurant too. (about 15 minute walk from the site)
The castle (NT) is worth a visit too, that's about an hours stroll up through some lovely countryside.
We didn't find the noise from the MDF factory a problem, the SMELL from the chocolate factory on the other hand could put pounds on you!
Have a great visit.
Oh! the train station is very convenient too!


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

We have also been to this site a few times, Chirk Castle well worth a visit, the grounds are lovely too - we walk the dog from the site straight into the grounds. Walking along the tow path is great too, agree with the torch for the tunnel! Walking the other way takes you over a viaduct which is fantastic - you need a good head for heights though! This is a great CC site and would visit more often if I could. Enjoy.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We have also booked a couple of days at this site from Sunday! So might be able to comment afterwards.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We had a glorious few days at the site. Staff were helpful and friendly. As per usual the site was immaculate for a CC site. We were not troubled by the noise from the factory but I understand that can depend on what pitch you have!
As others have said the local attractions are well worth the visit.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

They have put more hard standings down now and even the grass or most of it is pretty hard. I am sure that the wardens would tell you if a pitch is too soft.
We have been there twice this year and everything is within walking distance (10 minutes to town)
Never noticed any noise from either of the factories which you cant see so don't worry about that.
The canal is worth walking along either to the Aqueduct at Trevor or the other way. Pubs either way, ask the wardens about it. Better still, if you have bikes, cycle along the toe path as much quicker than walking!
If you come out of the site and turn left immediately by the wardens office, there is a short cut track into town or to the canal.
Enjoy your stay


----------

